# Howdy from TX



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Been looking at the forum for a while now, but finally got around to joining. Live in the Houston area, fish from West Galveston to POC regularly in my Maverick HPX-T. Looking forward to meeting new fishing partners.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, I'm in Bayou Vista and fish mainly West Bay


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. Live in Angleton. Currently skiffless for a few more months. Fish Matagorda, Freeport area and Rockport / Port A in that order.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome, I live in Atascocita. Fish West G-bay.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome, I am in Katy I fish Dickinson Bayou and Moses lake and Matagorda


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome, you'll find a good group here. Lots of skiffs around the area. I'm up in The Woodlands but fish West Bay most of the time.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Welcome,

I'm down in Lake Jackson. I fish West Gal, Matty and POC.
I have no clue as to what I'm doing but I do it badly with extreme confidence.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome!

I’m in Kingwood, and fish from Sabine down to Matagorda.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I live down in Sienna Plantation (Missouri City). I mostly fish West Matty and the marshes in that area, but do break the trout gear out and fish East Matty when the time is right. I have been working on figuring out West Gal, but it's been a struggle building confidence. Always down to share some bow time with willing participants.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

TX_maverick said:


> Been looking at the forum for a while now, but finally got around to joining. Live in the Houston area, fish from West Galveston to POC regularly in my Maverick HPX-T. Looking forward to meeting new fishing partners.


I’m in Beaumont and fly fish the SETX marsh...also looking for skiff owners looking to fish. You oughta think about making a trip up here...awful lotta people fishing corkies on baitcasters like the rest of Texas, makes for a pretty low pressure fly fishing area, I hop over to the Louisiana side every now and then and both fish similarly.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Howdy


Had no idea you were in TX...see your post all the time. Lemme know if you ever wanna fish up by the TX/LA border


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Welcome, you'll find a good group here. Lots of skiffs around the area. I'm up in The Woodlands but fish West Bay most of the time.


Lemme know if you wanna fish the marsh up by the TX/LA border, I’m in Beaumont


----------



## Slosh (Aug 4, 2020)

Are microskiffs becoming popular in TX or is it just me? Here I am looking up mskiff lol


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

alan feeser said:


> I’m in Beaumont and fly fish the SETX marsh...also looking for skiff owners looking to fish. You oughta think about making a trip up here...awful lotta people fishing corkies on baitcasters like the rest of Texas, makes for a pretty low pressure fly fishing area, I hop over to the Louisiana side every now and then and both fish similarly.


Sounds like a fun trip, never fished that area before. Looks like it would be redfish central back in those marshes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Slosh said:


> Are microskiffs becoming popular in TX or is it just me? Here I am looking up mskiff lol


Weenie boats everywhere not even poling.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

TX_maverick said:


> Sounds like a fun trip, never fished that area before. Looks like it would be redfish central back in those marshes.


It 100% is...I couldn’t care less about a trout. I primarily fish less than a foot deep and that keeps the trout and flounder fisherman out of my hair. Not quite as many folks in this area with boats that can access what my drake can so it’s nice having so much water without crowding. Gimme a shout if you head this way, plenty of fish.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

When I bought my firs poling skiff in 2006, it was rare to see anyone else poling the flats in my area. Further south of me in POC and points south it was starting to catch on.


----------



## LRHF (Nov 11, 2019)

Howdy back.

I️ live in the Heights, know how to pole and am currently divorced from the dreaded 9-5... in other words, available! I️ can also tie up flies with a 24-36 hour lead time.

shoot me a text if interested.
Cory 
(720) 425-6138


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Howdy. Down in Tiki Island. West G bay mostly because I'm too lazy to take my boat out of the lift and trailer it somewhere else.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Howdy. Down in Tiki Island. West G bay mostly because I'm too lazy to take my boat out of the lift and trailer it somewhere else.


Wish I was able to be that lazy...


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Howdy. Down in Tiki Island. West G bay mostly because I'm too lazy to take my boat out of the lift and trailer it somewhere else.


Hey Jay!...hope all is well since we spoke about the EC glide you helped sell....I ended up going with a drake that has very similar dimensions so it also garage stores easily. Lemme know if youre still wanting to fish over here

Alan


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

alan feeser said:


> Hey Jay!...hope all is well since we spoke about the EC glide you helped sell....I ended up going with a drake that has very similar dimensions so it also garage stores easily. Lemme know if youre still wanting to fish over here
> 
> Alan


Hey Alan! I lost your number so I'm glad you replied. I definitely want to get over there and fish. Let's get through all this holiday madness and look for a couple days we can get together.


----------

